# I big request on bootanimation



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a zip file for the stock nexus the would work trough cwr
it would be a great favor
thank-you


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm just started doing kithen today, I think I can download a nexus Rom and pull out the boot animation but I have no way to post it.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

ill pm you my email


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> I'm looking for a zip file for the stock nexus the would work trough cwr
> it would be a great favor
> thank-you


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=949281


----------



## doriean (Sep 6, 2011)

Here You Go This Isnt My Post Just Trying To Help You Out...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=666959

The Link Is Just A Little Down The Page...


----------

